#ubuntu-pk 2017-02-01
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I need to 'manually' find pkgs for php on 14.04.2. How do I go about it ? I found some. but need the rest
<Haris> I was able to download some pkgs from this page --> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/10532034
<Haris> php5 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.19
<Haris> I need http/ftp browsable repo for Ubuntu 14.04.2. Where can I find it ? I need individual pkgs for manual download
<Haris> I can find ... .20 version pkgs here --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/php/ . I need .19 ones
<Haris> how to upgrade php5 pkgs on 14.04.2 without performing dist-upgrade ?
<junaidali> Hey guys
<junaidali> great to see ubuntu-pk :D
#ubuntu-pk 2017-02-02
<barlas_> Hi junaidali
#ubuntu-pk 2019-01-28
<qwebirc99570> hello how are you all? It seems that the nayatel mirror is out of date. And some packages are missing there.
